# الجهاز التفاضلي في المركبات بقلم الدكتور علي صبح



## General michanics (1 أبريل 2010)

*جهاز التفاضل في المركبات*​ 
الجملة التفاضلية ونقل العزم في السيارات differential gear assembly هي مجموعة من الجمل الميكانيكية في المركبات مهمتها توزيع عزم الدوران بين أنصاف المحاور القائدة في المركية، وضمان دوران العجلات القائدة بسرعات زاوية مختلفة، وذلك عند سير المركبات على المنعطفات أو الطرق غير المستوية.
وتصنف الأجهزة التفاضلية بحسب تركيبها، إلى أجهزة متناظرة أو غير متناظرة. تقوم الأجهزة المتناظرة بتوزيع العزم بين أنصاف المحاور بالتساوي، أما الأجهزة غير المتناظرة فلا توزع العزوم بالتساوي بين أنصاف المحاور.
تركب الأجهزة التفاضلية في السيارات خلف جملة نقل العزم الرئيسية، وتركب في الجرارات بين الجملة الرئيسية والجملة المخروطية. ويتألف الجهاز التفاضلي من تروس (مسننات) مخروطية أسطوانية، مركبة في صندوق على محاور.
*تتألف الجملة التفاضلية من:*





*الشكل (1)*​
*1-** المسننات الرئيسية (التروس الرئيسة) لنقل العزم:* مهمتها زيادة عزم الدوران ونقله من المحور الثاني في علبة السرعة إلى أنصاف المحاور (محاور الحركة النصفية) التي تتوضع بزاوية 90 درجة نسبة للمحور الطولي للسيارة أو الجرار.
وتقسم مجموعة المسننات الرئيسة إلى نوعين: أحادية التعشيق (زوج واحد من المسننات) وثنائية التعشيق (زوجان من المسننات القائدة)، ويركب النوع الأول في السيارات ذات الحمولة المتوسطة، كما يركب في الجرارات. ويتألف النوع الأول من مسننين مخروطيين لهما أسنان حلزونية (لولبية)، شكل (1- أ)، أو من مسننين متعشقين كما يظهر في الشكل (1- ب)، وفي كلتا الحالتين تنخفض درجة الضجيج الناتجة عن عمل المسننات، وتتدنى أبعادها.
وفي الجرارات تتألف مجموعة المسننات أحادية التعشيق إما من مسننين أسنانهما حلزونية أو مسننين أسطوانيين. وفي الحالتين ينقل عزم الدوران من المسنن المخروطي القائد 1 إلى المسنن المقاد 2.
وتركب آلية النقل الثنائية أساساً على السيارات الشاحنة (الشكل «1- ج»)، وتتألف من زوج من المسننات المخروطية أسنانها لولبية، وزوج من المسننات الأسطوانية أسنانها إما مستقيمة (عدلة) أو مائلة، ينتقل العزم فيها من المسنن المخروطي القائد 1، (الشكل «1- ج»)، إلى المسنن المخروطي المقاد 2، وإلى المسنن الأسطواني القائد 3، المركبة جميعاً على المحور 5، ومن المسنن 3، إلى المسنن الأسطواني القائد 4. 
تسمح الآلية الثنائية بالحصول على نسبة تحويل كبيرة ضمن أبعاد قليلة.
وفي السيارات الشاحنة الكبيرة، تركب آلية نقل عزم ثنائية: ذات مرحلتين، مؤلفة من زوج من المسننات المخروطية (مخفض سرعة مركزي) متوضعة في حوض الجسر الخلفي للسيارة. 
2*- الجهاز التفاضلي:*





مهمته توزيع عزم الجر (عزم الدوران) بين أنصاف المحاور القائدة، وتأمين الدوران المختلف (بسرعات زاوية مختلفة) للعجلات القائدة للسيارة أو الجرار عند اجتياز المنعطفات، أو عند المسير على الطرق غير المستوية.
يتألف الجهاز التفاضلي من مسننات مخروطية أو مسننات أسطوانية. ويكون الجهاز في كلا الحالتين إما متناظراً أو غير متناظر. وعندما يكون متناظراً يتوزع عزم الجر بين أنصاف المحاور بالتساوي، وإذا كان غير متناظر لا يتوزع العزم بين أنصاف المحاور بالتساوي. والجهاز الأوسع انتشاراً هو الجهاز التفاضلي المخروطي المتناظر. وهو يوجد في السيارة بعد المسننات الرئيسة وبين أنصاف المحاور. ويركب في الجرارات بين المسننات الرئيسة والمخروطية. يتألف الجهاز (الشكل 2ـ أ)، من علبة 2 تحتوي على محور ثابت 5 وزوج من المسننات 3 و7 (مركبة على أنصاف المحاور)، والمسنن الكوكبي 6. يركب المسنن 6 بحريّة على المحور 5، وهو في تعشيق دائم مع المسننين 3 و7. والمسننات 3 و7 مركبة على أنصاف المحاور 1 و8 بقساوة كافية. ويثبت على العلبة 2 المسنن المقاد 4 بمساعدة صامولات خاصة.
*مبدأ عمل الجهاز التفاضلي*
عند الحركة المستقيمة للسيارة أو الجرار، وعندما تكون مقاومة دوران العجلات القائدة فيهما متساوية، يُوزع الجهاز التفاضلي عزم الدوران (الجر) من خلال العلبة 2 والمسنن الكوكبي 6 بالتساوي بين المسننين 3 و7 وعندئذ تدور جميع عناصر الجهاز كجملة واحدة، حول الجسر القائد في السيارة، وفي هذه الحالة لا يدور المسنن 6 حول محوره، بل يلعب دور الإسفين فقط.
وعند حركة السيارة (الجرار) على المنعطفات، إلى اليسار مثلاً، شكل (2- أ)، يدور المحور النصفي الأيسر 1 بشكل أبطأ من المحور النصفي الأيمن 8. لأن العجلة اليسارية تقطع مسافة أقل، وعندئذ ينعطف (يدور) المسنن 6 حول المحور 5، مخففاً من دوران المسنن 3، ومسرّعاً لدوران المسنن 7.
والجهاز التفاضلي في السيارة (الجرار) يلعب أحياناً دوراً سلبياً إذ يُخفض من مرونة السير في السيارة (الجرار).
مثال: عندما تسير السيارة وإحدى عجلاتها القائدة في تربة قاسية والعجلة الثانية في تربة رخوة (رمل)، تتزحلق العجلة الواقفة في التربة الرخوة، أما العجلة الواقفة في التربة القاسية فتتوقف بسبب وجود جهاز التفاضل. ولا تستطيع السيارة أن تتزحزح. لذلك من الضروري أحياناً فصل جهاز التفاضل، ولهذا الغرض تُزود بعض السيارات والجرارات بتجهيزات خاصة تقوم بعملية الفصل هذه (الطوق الفاصل) ويظهر مخطط هذا الطوق على الشكل (2- ب).
يتألف الطوق من قارنة محدبة 4 مركبة في أخاديد المحور النصفي 5، ومن الشوكة 3 وعنصر تشغيل الشوكة. عند الضغط على الدعسة أو عند تدوير الساعد (الذراع) والموجودة جميعاً في حجرة القيادة يقوم الساعد بتدوير الشوكة 3، التي تحرك القارنة 4 في أخاديد المحور النصفي، حتى تتماسك حدبات الحلقة 6 مع الحدبات 2 الكائنة على علبة الجهاز التفاضلي 1. فيتوقف تأثير (فاعلية) جهاز التفاضل (يفصل). ويفصل الطوق العازل بمساعدة نابض خاص.
عندما تكون الطرق البرية بحالة سيئة، تزود بعض السيارات بجهاز تفاضلي خاص يزداد فيه الاحتكاك الداخلي، ويقوم الجهاز بنقل عزم زائد إلى العجلة المتماسكة جيداً مع الطريق.





*مخفضات السرعة الطرفية*
وهي مخصصة لزيادة العزم المنقول إلى أنصاف المحاور في الجرار. وتركب المخفضات الطرفية في الجرارات العادية بعد جهاز التفاضل، وفي الجرارات العاملة على السلاسل بعد آلية الانعطاف.
والمخفضات الطرفية نوعان: وحيدة التعشيق (زوج من المسننات)، أو ثنائية التعشيق (زوجان من المسننات).
وتركب مخفضات النوع الأول على الجرارات بنوعيها، وتتألف، شكل (3- أ)، من مسنين أسطوانيين 2.1 دائمي التعشيق، وفيها ينقل العزم من المسنن الأسطواني القائد 2 إلى المسنن المقاد 1.
وتركب المخفضات ثنائية التعشيق في بعض الجرارات، وتتألف، شكل (3- ب)، من زوجين من المسننات الأسطوانية، وفيها ينقل العزم من المسنن القائد 4 إلى المسننات الوسيطة 2 و3 المركبة على محور واحد 5، ومن المسنن 2 إلى المسنن المقاد 1 أيضاً.
*أنصاف المحاور*




*الشكل (4)*​
مهمتها نقل العزم من جهاز التفاضل إلى العجلات القائدة. وعند مسير السيارة أو الجرار تتلقى المحاور النصفية إضافة لعزم الجر عزوم انحناء، ناشئة عن القوى المؤثرة في العجلات (الشد وقوة المكابح وقوى الانعطاف الجانبية وغيرها) ونسبة للحمولة التي تتعرض لها أنصاف المحاور تقسم إلى ثلاثة أنواع: محملة، نصف محملة، ومحملة بثلاثة أرباع الحمولة.
المحور النصفي 1، شكل (4- أ)، يرتبط في نهايته الطرفية بالجلبة 3 بمساعدة المربط 4. والجلبة 3 مركبة على هيكل المحور النصفي 2 في مدرجتين 5.
وتركب المدرجتان بدورهما بشكل متناظر حول المستوى الوسطي للعجلة، لذلك فإنها تتلقى كل عزوم الانحناء، وتنقلها إلى حوض الجسر القائد في السيارة.
المحور النصفي يتلقى عزم الدوران فقط وينتشر بشكل واسع في السيارات الشاحنة. والمحور نصف المحمَّل 1، شكل (4- ب)، يستند في نهايته مباشرة على المدرجة 5 المركبة في الهيكل 2 للمحور، وتبعد عن المستوى الوسطي للعجلة مسافة a. ويتلقى هذا المحور عند العمل إضافة لعزم الدوران كل القوى المنقولة من العجلة القائدة. وفي هذه الحالة يركب طنبور العجلة على طرف المحور النصفي بمتانة كافية. ويستخدم هذا النوع من المحاور النصفية في الجرارات والسيارات الخفيفة.
والنوع الثالث من المحاور النصفية تعمل على الفتل وتتلقى إجهادات جانبية، ولا تركب في الوقت الحالي على الجرارات أو السيارات.


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (7 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر لك دكتور انه فعلا موضوع جميل نحن بأنتظار المزيد منك للاستفادة 0
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## سمير شربك (7 أبريل 2010)

شرح جميل وشكرا


----------



## General michanics (7 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين على مروركم الكريم


----------



## اياد 1234 (15 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يا دكتور


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورون جدا


----------

